# blacksmith, farrier and ironworker



## 1SPTranslator

Hola, tengo duda con la traducción de estas profesiones "blacksmith, farrier and ironworker" 

La oración dice: "These classically-designed anvils have always had a special place in the shops of _*blacksmiths, farriers and ironworkers*_ - yet they are quickly becoming a mainstay for any craftsman who demands a solid surface for fabricating architectural details, artwork and other custom metalwork."

se podría decir ...en los talleres de herreros, herradores y herrajeros...

Gracias


----------



## lpfr

"...en las fraguas y en los talleres de herreros y herrajeros".


----------



## 1SPTranslator

¡Hola Lpfr y Feliz Año Nuevo!

¿entonces "farrier" = "fraguas"?

Por casualidad sabes cuál es la diferencia entre "blacksmith, farrier and ironworker"

Gracias


----------



## lpfr

Puedes comparar las definiciones en este diccionario.
  Farrier es herrador, blacksmith es herrero, y ironworker es un término general en el cual puedes incluir los carroceros. Una fragua es un sitio donde de fabrica o trabaja el hierro.


----------



## jalibusa

"Blacksmith" y "farrier" en español no se diferencian, Blacksmith es "herrero" de los que trabajan a martillo y fragua como dice lpfr; "farrier" es el que herra caballos ("herrero" que hace y coloca herraduras en español) y ironworker es, por lo menos en USA el operario que monta la estructura de vigas de un edificio, donde jamás se usa yunque y me hace pensar que en el original se tomaron alguna libertad. Una posibilidad es que ironworker se refiera en tu original a quien produce "ornamental iron" que suele llamarse "hierro forjado" y que sí se hace a fragua, pero no he visto "ironworker" con ese significado,


----------



## 0scar

*herrador**.*
(De _ferrador_).

*1. *m. Encargado de herrar las caballerías.

DRAE


----------



## 1SPTranslator

Gracias Lpfr por el enlace / Gracias y Feliz Año Nuevo Jalibusa y Oscar;

El "ironworker" al que se refieren en el texto es el que trabaja las rejas ornamentales que van en frente de las puertas y ventanas. Creo que encontré "herrajero" para "ironworker".

Lo que me afectaba la traducción es que me parecía que las 3 palabras se referian a la misma profesión, pero ahora estoy un poco más clara son parecidas pero cada una tiene su "especialidad". 

Muchas Gracias =)


----------



## 0scar

El que hace rejas se llama *herrero*. Por acá si las _rejas_ son muy elaboradas el trabajo es de  _*herrería artística*_

Los herrajes son las partes de metal de puertas y cofres de madera.
La palabra _*herrajero*_ no está en el dic. RAE

http://www.fondeso.df.gob.mx/comercializacion/fotos/herraje.jpg


----------



## lpfr

jalibusa said:


> ...Una posibilidad es que ironworker se refiera en tu original a quien produce "ornamental iron" que suele llamarse "hierro forjado" y que sí se hace a fragua, pero no he visto "ironworker" con ese significado,


 Aquí, además de la significación que tu das, dan también, para "ironworker": 
*ironworker* - a person who makes articles of iron.


----------



## 1SPTranslator

Hola Oscar, tienes razón "herrajero" no está en el diccionario la que encontré en WR  para "ironwork" fue "herraje" le añadí el "ro" e hice una búsqueda en Yahoo México... http://mx.search.yahoo.com/search?p=%2Bherrajero&y=Buscar&fr=&ei=UTF-8&vm=r&rd=r2&vm=r

Pero no estaba segura si ellos también se la habían "inventado" ;-)

Al leer sus respuestas pienso que tal vez deba dejarlo fuera para que no cause confusión y solamente usar los términos para "farrier" y "blacksmith" en español.


----------

